# apparition de traits verticaux sur écran allumé (imac G5)



## yakalelo (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je possède un imac G5 depuis février 2005, et depuis 1 mois 1/2 des traits verticaux se sont gentillement installés sur le fond d'écran. Ils n'apparaissent qu'une fois l'ordinateur allumé, et qu'une fois le bureau visible. Il y en a maintenant quinzaine sur le côté droit et à intervale irrégulier. Est ce un problème de carte, mais là j'ai un peu la haine il a tout juste 1 an 1/2. Merci pour vos réponses ou pour vos éventuelles lumières.

a plus


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Août 2007)

yakalelo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je possède un imac G5 depuis février 2005, et depuis 1 mois 1/2 des traits verticaux se sont gentillement installés sur le fond d'écran. Ils n'apparaissent qu'une fois l'ordinateur allumé, et qu'une fois le bureau visible. Il y en a maintenant quinzaine sur le côté droit et à intervale irrégulier. Est ce un problème de carte, mais là j'ai un peu la haine il a tout juste 1 an 1/2. Merci pour vos réponses ou pour vos éventuelles lumières.
> 
> a plus



2 ans 1/2 plutôt ... Effectivement, ça peut ressembler à un problème de CG. Tu as un Applecare ?


----------



## yakalelo (28 Août 2007)

malheureusement, non.
J'avais une confiance aveugle pour les produits Mac!


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Août 2007)

yakalelo a dit:


> malheureusement, non.
> J'avais une confiance aveugle pour les produits Mac!



Arfff, j'&#233;tais comme toi... Mais il faut s'y faire, Apple est devenue un fabriquant de PC comme les autres (m&#234;mes cartes m&#232;res, m&#234;mes composants, m&#234;mes fournisseurs...) : seul le design et l'OS font la diff&#233;rence de nos jours. 

Vois avec le SAV : il reste toujours excellent chez la Pomme je trouve...


----------



## iaidokafu (29 Août 2007)

il mais arriv&#233; la meme chose, des trait verticaux etpar la suite les contraste important ce manifeste par des tache rouge.

je les renvoy&#233; au SAV de la fnac changement de la carte mere etde la matrice (vous savaez ce que c'est?) et de puis ca marche super.

alors te fait pas de bille, a moin que t'es pas de garentie, la tu va david (douiller ptdr)

Merci de te relire avant de valider ton message et corriger les fautes, &#231;a facilite grandement la lecture.


----------



## Berry (29 Août 2007)

j'ai le m&#234;me souci : carte graphique HS (la qualit&#233; apple est devenue une l&#233;gende des temps anciens... )
mon iMac &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; dans la s&#233;rie d&#233;fectueuse pour l'alimentation (chang&#233;e) et son num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie est aussi inclus dans la fourchette des imac d&#233;fectueux pour la CG, mais l'extension de garantie ne concerne que les REV A, pas les B, comme le mien... 

donc une b&#233;cane HS apr&#232;s 2 petites ann&#233;es de service... 

la r&#233;paration co&#251;te entre 900 et 1000 euros


----------



## yakalelo (29 Août 2007)

Ah? comment fait on pour connaitre les fourchettes des Imac defectueux pour les CG? et l'alimentation?


----------



## Berry (30 Août 2007)

yakalelo a dit:


> Ah? comment fait on pour connaitre les fourchettes des Imac defectueux pour les CG? et l'alimentation?



c'est sur le site d'Apple
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/

j'espère que tu auras un "bon numéro"


----------



## yakalelo (30 Août 2007)

Merci berry, je crois que mon G5 ne fait d&#233;finitivement pas partie de la fourchette!
damned! C'est foutu!


----------

